# Mahindra service



## roacheye (Jan 25, 2010)

I am looking for someone who services Mahindra in the Central/East Texas area. I am close to Corsicana - closer to Fairfield. My property is very isolated and would love to find someone who could actually come out to the property instead of having to load tractor up and drag in somewhere.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Roacheye, I live way up north of you, so no idea, but wanted to welcome you aboard the forums. I'm certain that someone will be along to offer some advice.


----------

